# Very gross question, but I think someone here can help?



## Franny

I currently have an open oozing sore. This thing has come and gone for (not kidding) seven years now. Even back in the day when I had health insurance and a doctor and all that, he just said all was well and it would clear up on its own since it drains on its own.

The drainage is a problem though, since it's on my inner thigh near my crotch and I believe it is this ooze that's causing my intermittent vaginitis (yeah, gross). I've never had the sore itself cultured, but a gyno cultured my nasty vag infection a few years back and it was simple 'ol staph. There was some goop he gave me that cleared it up (not the sore!) but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called.

Anyway, since the damn thing is open and oozing, I've got a bunch of cotton over it and saran wrap taped over that to prevent the ooze from going anywhere else. I've tried honey, turmeric, and all the regular cleansing agents (soap, alcohol, peroxide, betadine) and nothing has yet worked. It is OPEN though, so any thoughts? Is there something I can pack it with so that it will heal already?! Seriously, there's a hole about the size of a pencil eraser, and I can see all the way down into the whole putrescent mess.

By the way, I'm allergic to penicillin and damn near every other antibiotic, I fucking hate doctors, and I'm not going to one.


----------



## bote

that is disgustingly, grossly fascinating. I don`t know about somethig that deep, but if it started out more superficial maybe it`sa fungus, which you couldtreat with jock itch powder, likegold bond, or even athlete`s foot cream for a more extreme aproach. ifit`s a fungus, this should clear it up in a week or two. either way, probably a goodidea to use some sort of powder (talcum?) to keep the area dry.


----------



## IBRRHOBO

what you're describing is an open abcess. inflammatory tissue in layman's terms. here's the deal: you could be dealing with a hell of a lot of things and i'm NOT a doctor nor am i giving medical advice. your subjective statement and description of the pathology of supperation suggests that it could be anything from staph or syphillus.

i'd be REAL fucking careful tossing a bunch of cremes and powders around. here's why: if it's near you vaginal area you have many glands and a major artery that moves shit around in the bloodstream. you earlier stated you present w/supperation, so you're obviously subepidural and thus in contact w/the blood. i mean if it is how you describe a doctor (no matter how much you hate them) needs to do a biopsy to find out what the fuck is going on. 

i figure, though, you'll disregard any sane advice and chase down some herb or incantation and i wish you the best.


----------



## Franny

@ rememberusername- sorry I ruined your burrito.

@ bote- it didn't start gradually. Initially it was an enormous abscess type thing that drained on its own. It went away for a couple months and has been coming back in smaller form ever since, but it's never stayed open or been this deep for this long.

@IBRRHOBO- I don't mean to come off as a recalcitrant bitch about going to the doctor. If it really is serious I'll consider going I suppose. But if there's a safe way around that, I'm obviously going to choose that option. I see something blackish/brownish at the bottom of the hole. Is that the vein? This kinda scares me.
And it isn't syphilis or chlamydia. I've seen both and had one, ain't that. Worried about the staph possibility though.

@Widerstand- think I just got a bullshit doctor last time? I really don't want to like...die or anything. But my experience with doctors all along with this has been negative. Would going to the ER as an indigent do any good? I have no money, but they have to treat me, right?


----------



## IBRRHOBO

yup. head out now. it's free; worst thing they send a bill. the black/brown is more than likely what's called necropathy or tissue death. gangrene is a possibility if that's the case. that's amputation and possible death for the layman.


----------



## Angela

Take all the other advice, go get that thing checked again by another doctor. Seven years is *not* normal for any kind of infection, bacterial or fungus. Some cysts can be surprisingly long lived but that's not what your describing. Definitely complicates matters if your allergic to antibiotics but go to a clinic if you have one in your area or go to the hospital and get that checked out again.


----------



## bote

prior advice aside, just like everybody else is saying, if i was you i`d go have gotten it checked and if i were you i`d get it checked. take care of yourself


----------



## sleep

I'm not a doc and your situation sounds pretty bad but this has worked for me a few times.

Make a paste with baking soda to suck all the shit out of the sore, clean it up and squeeze all the puss and left over nasty stuff out, and then some triple antibiotic cream and bandages.

I have also heard of people using a piece of bread soaked with milk and honey to clean up infected sores / wounds but I have never tried it.


----------



## finn

Oh wow, I'd love to see that one. Okay, I really doubt it's a fungal infection, it's probably a pretty bad bacterial one. Did you know that your main defense against infection is your skin? It's when infections go beyond it that you really have to take notice, and well, that has definitely happened. I think the reason it's been with you so long is that it healed from the outside first, and as it does this continually, it gets deeper and deeper into your flesh. Also, blood vessel walls are neither brown or black, they are actually kind of skin colored when drained of blood, that is probably a necrotic mass (dead flesh) that really ought to be removed. Eventually this kind of infection, untreated will lead to septicemia- where bacteria is going all around your body via your bloodstream until your immune system is defeated and you die.

Honey won't work because it's too far into the flesh, and honey is not a penetrating treatment and neither is baking soda paste. Now I can think of some things that I might try if I were anywhere close to you, but since I'm not, I won't share it because it's not a do no harm protocol- i.e. if it's done wrong it will make it worse.

Now go see a doctor.


----------



## drun_ken

er's suk.....but yeah...go ta one...and keep goin back if ya have to....simple homeopathic shit ain't gonna take care of what you described...especially if yer allergic ta most antibiotics(we all are really and keep makin it so much worst by takin em) but ya sound like ya need some....ya been tested fer the evil merca yet? staph can be treatred but once ya gots it...it comes back easy as shit....good luck yo....


----------



## Mouse

sounds like you have some reaccouring staph like a mother fucker. 

i've had staph pop up in that area (in slightly different locations each time, but same general area)

my docotor cut the wound open, loosened all the puss and drained it, packed it with gauze and told me to let it breath (so the wrap my be hindering it's healing in your case) then I went back, he pulled out the gauze and said to keep it clean and let it heal. 

But, the best part is, he gave me this anti-bi cream. Not for the wound, but for my NOSE. yes, staph germies live and breed inside your nasal passages, and if you itch your nose and then scratch your leg (preferably where this is always an abrasion) you will infenct yourself with staph via your fingernails. This is probably why you keep getting the sore in the same spot.. your scratch the not-fully healed sore and hence give yourself another. 

My doc said that 90% of the patients he gives that cream to never come back for the same problem again. You just smear in inside your nose for a week and it kills the staph grems and they don't come back and wont spread 

I actually have a tube of it laying around still, it only takes a tiny amount, maybe you would like to try it?


----------



## Mouse

.... but none of what I said will help you treat your wound.

what my boyfriend did when I accidently gave him staph on his thigh was cut open the spot a bit, heat up some sorta of glass tube and use the suction effect to remove the puss inside and then let it heal. basically a nice DIY version of what my doc did and it seems less painful... only you dont get a a local and a 'script for painkillers when your done


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

You're fucked. I'd reccomend self-euthanizing before maggots start crawling out of the wounds...
But really, see a doctor.


----------



## Franny

^ That made me smile.

Seriously though, I did go to the doctor. I'm sorry I'm not replying to the PMs I got (very nice of you all to be concerned) but I'm running out of time on this library computer. I nagged the desk people in the ER all morning trying to get past the fact I have neither insurance nor a credit card. Eventually got a nurse's attention and got it seen and got the same "GOOD GOD" response some of you have given me.

They cultured and cleaned it and packed it with gauze. Still waiting for the culture to come back, but it hurts like a motherfucker now and I'm allergic to codeine so fuckmesideways, please.

Thanks for the advice, I probably would have avoided the doctor as usual if not for some fairly scary comments from you all.

I'm going to go get me a nice bottle of McCormic now, and drink the whole thing as fast as possible.


----------



## Rash L

good job lady!


----------



## finn

I have to admit, I was getting a lil' bit worried, but congrats, and hopefully the pain goes away and never comes back!


----------



## RebeccaRae

MRSA Infection : MRSA & Honey

Seriously...this stuff is magical.

Love Rebecca


----------



## bote

i love a happy ending. but the masochist in me loves a terrible one too, so keep us posted please


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

Ahh... Whiskey heals all wounds. Except the emotional kinds.




 Why didn't daddy love me?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Whiteyisacommiefaggot said:


> Ahh... Whiskey heals all wounds. Except the emotional kinds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't daddy love me?



I beg to differ on that my friend, whiskey is the cure for emotional wounds!! But no as good as rum!:chug:


----------



## Franny

bote- I have both a happy and a terrible ending for you. I'm not sure how you'll feel about that.

The thing is back to "normal". Being a small boil-esque thing that drains and heals on its own every so often. The first time the hospital cultured it it was MRSA (yeah, lovely). I was on these terrible antibiotics that made me feel like I had a volcano in my stomach and gave me champagne diarrhea. They cultured it again after the antibiotics and it came up clean. Yet, it's reappeared. At least it's just the size of a bug bite now. That's....good?


----------



## Arapala

I say* lets see some pictures!!!*


----------



## finn

Franny-Chan said:


> ...Yet, it's reappeared. At least it's just the size of a bug bite now. That's....good?



Kill it while it's down! Alcohol! Honey! Don't let it abscess!


----------



## Puddles

got a friend in kc, mo who gets blisters that burst and ooze puss non-stop. it spreads all over his feet and hands, i'm guessing some type of staff, any input?


----------



## finn

makin'puddles said:


> got a friend in kc, mo who gets blisters that burst and ooze puss non-stop. it spreads all over his feet and hands, i'm guessing some type of staff, any input?



Are they large or small blisters? If they're small blisters they could be hives- an allergic reaction, instead of a bacterial infection. Still not a good thing, though, since it could lead right to a bacterial infection. Also, is there a reason your friend is avoiding checking up on this in a clinic? If I was oozing pus all over the place, I'd be a bit concerned about it, and at the very least curious on why it's happening. I mean, yes it's natural, but it's still not supposed to be happening.


----------



## Puddles

finn said:


> Are they large or small blisters? If they're small blisters they could be hives- an allergic reaction, instead of a bacterial infection. Still not a good thing, though, since it could lead right to a bacterial infection. Also, is there a reason your friend is avoiding checking up on this in a clinic? If I was oozing pus all over the place, I'd be a bit concerned about it, and at the very least curious on why it's happening. I mean, yes it's natural, but it's still not supposed to be happening.



Dude's a homebum who sticks around for his ex old lady..sad story..but anyhow, he's gone in to receive help and got jack for an answer. the blisters range in size, i told him to ditch his socks for a bit and let it dry out, but it didn't really happen. he's bounced in and out of urgent care, they don't do much for the homeless, gotta have insurance. but that's how they play it. I asked about it being a reaction because he said it's happened before, but he was pretty convinced it wasn't. I just want to know if anyone's experienced something like it, or known someone who has, to see what they do for it. thanks for the response though.


----------



## bote

oh Franny, turns out that's totally unsatisfying to me, I need you to be completely rid of that thing after all.


----------



## finn

makin'puddles said:


> Dude's a homebum who sticks around for his ex old lady..sad story..but anyhow, he's gone in to receive help and got jack for an answer. the blisters range in size, i told him to ditch his socks for a bit and let it dry out, but it didn't really happen. he's bounced in and out of urgent care, they don't do much for the homeless, gotta have insurance. but that's how they play it. I asked about it being a reaction because he said it's happened before, but he was pretty convinced it wasn't. I just want to know if anyone's experienced something like it, or known someone who has, to see what they do for it. thanks for the response though.



Even if I had a photograph of that, I don't think I could really help if he doesn't even bother letting his socks dry out. That sounds like he's not taking care of himself. What color is the pus? If it's clear, then it's not so bad, but if it's cloudy (or worse, green) then it's an infection.


----------



## todd

the Neosporin like stuff they gave me to put up my nose for staph boils really works as a previous poster said. try using an antibiotic just inside your nasal passages.


----------

